# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τάισμα νεοσσού καναρινιού

## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα!  ::  
Εχθές γεννήθηκαν 2 καναρινάκια και σήμερα άλλο ένα! Τα χθεσινά είχαν διαφορά περίπου 6-8 ωρών (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και σήμερα το μικρό πρέπει να γεννήθηκε αργά πρωί-νωρίς μεσημέρι. Το θέμα είναι ότι από τότε που το είδα, γύρω στις 4, μέχρι και 9 το βράδυ, δεν είχε ταϊστεί καμία φορά. Η μαμά ταϊζει κάθε τέταρτο περίπου, και μέσα σε όλες αυτές τις ώρες ο πρόλοβός του ήταν συνεχώς άδειος, το έβλεπα να προσπαθεί να φάει αλλά το έβαζαν κάτω τα άλλα, και όταν αυτά χόρταιναν και κατάφερνε να ανασηκωθεί, η μαμά καθόταν πάνω τους και τέλος. Έτσι, δεν πρέπει να έφαγε ούτε μια φορά, γιατί σε πάνω από τα μισά της ταϊσματα που πέτυχα συνέβαινε το ίδιο και ποτέ δεν είχε φαϊ στον πρόλοβο.

Δεν ξέρω πόσες ώρες μπορεί να τα καταφέρει νηστικό, αλλά για να μην το ρισκάρω και μείνει ως αύριο έτσι ή πεθάνει, βοήθησα την Τιάρα. Έφτιαξα μια κρέμα-χυλό που περιείχε χλιαρό νερό, κρόκο αυγού βραστού και λίγο κορν φλάουερ χτυπημένα με τη φραπεδιέρα χειρός (ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για τη συνταγή!), και τάισα το μωρό με μικρή σύριγγα χωρίς να το βγάλω από τη φωλιά και γενικά να τα αγγίξω, έβαλα απλώς το χέρι μέσα από το πορτάκι. Η μαμά έτρωγε, και όταν πήγα κοντά έριξα ένα σφύριγμα (σηκώθηκαν αμέσως!) και του έδωσα κάποιες σταγόνες μέχρι που γέμισε ο πρόλοβος (μέτρια) και σταμάτησε να ζητάει.

Δεν ήμουν και πολύ γρήγορη ή ακριβής, γιατί είναι μικροσκοπικό το στόμα του και σχετικά μεγάλη η μικρότερη σύριγγα που βρήκα, και κουνιόταν και πάνω κάτω συνέχεια  ::  . Αλλά για πρώτη φορά νιώθω περήφανη!
Η Τιάρα προβληματίστηκε μπορώ να πω, μετά τα κοιτούσε καλά καλά και φοβήθηκα πολύ μην τα αφήσει, αλλά τελικά τα σκούπισε από κάποια σταγονίδια που μου ξέφυγαν και έκατσε. Αργότερα ξανατάισε, και πάλι δεν έφαγε το μικρό, οπότε του ξαναέδωσα κρέμα, και μάλιστα αυτή τη φορά τσίμπησε και η μαμά μια σταγόνα   ::  

Αύριο θα είμαι σπίτι όλη μέρα. Αν παρατηρήσω ότι είναι ατάιστο τι να κάνω; Να το τοποθετήσω κατ' αρχάς πάνω από τα άλλα, αν και αλλάζουν θέση συνέχεια. Άσε που περιμένω και το 4ο μωρό   :eek:  .
Να δώσω το ίδιο μείγμα; Αν ναι, κάθε πόση ώρα και σε τι ποσότητα; Ή να φτιάξω άλλο με ειδική κρέμα από πετ σοπ; Ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί πάντως ούτε με αυτό ούτε με το αυριανό που θα σκάσει...
Περιμένω τη γνώμη σας!

----------


## dim74

τους ιδιους προβληματισμους εχω κι εγω αντιγονη για τα δικα μου...φαντασου ειναι και 6!η διαφορα που εχουν δεν ειναι μεγαλη...φαντασου οτι μπορει να υπαρχει διαφορα και 3-4 ημερων!οποτε αν δεν μπορει να φαει αυτο που εχει διαφορα μιας μερας φαντασου τι γινεται με αυτα που εχουν παραπανω μερες!συνηθως μια καλη μανα θα φροντισει να φανε ολα...μπορει σαν πιο δυνατα να φανε πρωτα τα μεγαλα αλλα μετα θα ταισει και τα μικροτερα.ολο αυτο που κανεις εφοσον δεν το εχεις κανει παλι κρυβει κινδυνους...απο την μια μηπως δεν το κανεις σωστα το ταισμα,δηλαδη αυτα που δινεις αλλα και σε τι ποσοτητα αλλα και ο κινδυνος να τα αφησει η καναρα...παντως σε περιπτωση που θες να το συνεχισεις καλυτερη λυση για μενα ειναι ο χυλος για νεοσσους και συγκεκριμενα αυτος...Kaytee Exact Handfeeding Formula for all Baby Bird.δες εδω πως γινεται το ταισμα...http://www.love4birds.gr/showthread.php?1226-!!! αν δεν επιτρεπεται ζητω συγνωμη...

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. Η μαμά είναι ενός έτους, τελείως άπειρη αν και γενικά φαίνεται πολύ επιμελής για πρώτη φορά...  ::  
Πάντως δεν έλεγα να το ταϊζω συνεχώς αλλά ίσα για να μην είναι τελείως νηστικό και να δυναμώσει μια μερούλα ώστε να διεκδικεί κι αυτό τροφή! Προκειμένου να μην τα παρατήσει όμως, προτιμώ να το αφήσω το θέμα και ο,τι γίνει. Δεν ξέρω από ταϊσματα, πόσο, πότε, πώς...!
Φυσικά η κατάστασή σου με 6 μικρά είναι πολύ δυσκολότερη... Σε μένα ίσως καν να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά προτίμησα να έχει κι αυτό μια ευκαιρία έτσι όπως έβλεπα την κατάσταση. Από αύριο που θα είναι πιο μεγάλο πιστεύω θα ταϊζεται κι αυτό. Καλή τύχη εύχομαι σε όλα σου τα καναρινάκια!  ::

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη να τα πουμε και απο εδω γιατι με ειχες βρει στο <<ποδι>>  "fullyhappy" 

οτι σου προτεινα ειναι μια προσκαιρη λυση ειτε μεχρι να αναλαβει η μαμα (αν το κανει συντομα σε 1-2 μερες ) ,ειτε μεχρι να ρθει στα χερια σου ειδικο σκευασμα.μπορει και το αυγο να κανει μια χαρα τη δουλεια του (διατηρηση στη ζωη του μικρου ) αλλα ενα σκευασμα (που αναφερει οτι εχει και καποιους ειδικους βακιλλους αναπληρωνοντας ισως αυτους που θα εδινε μεσω σαλιου η μανα και οχι σαν καποια που απλα εχουν τα ιδια υλικα απλης αυγοτροφης σε σκονη για να γινεται κρεμα) σιγουρα ειναι πιο πληρες.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστώ!  :winky:   Θα μου δώσει ο Βασίλης την ειδική τροφή για ώρα ανάγκης, οπότε αν τυχόν χρειαστεί να ταϊσω (που ξαναλέω, ελπίζω όχι, και αύριο εύχομαι να έχει ξεπεταχτεί και να διεκδικεί φαϊ!), θα δώσω προσωρινά το αυγό.
Μη με παρεξηγείτε, είμαι αρχάρια!  ::   ::  
Ελπίζω και το 4ο που θα βγει να πάνε όλα καλά. Θα ενημερώνω από εδώ για τα ταϊσματα αν ξαναχρειαστεί!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλημέρα! Δεν έχει σκάσει ακόμα 4ο αυγό. Πάντως 3 ταϊσματα που παρακολούθησα από το πρωί, το μικρότερο έφαγε μόνο 1 μπουκιά   :eek:   συνολικά! Τα άλλα σε κάθε τάισμα έφαγαν από 5-6 μπουκιές έκαστο, και στα 3 ταϊσματα. Χορταίνουν, κάθονται, και το μικρό σηκώνεται πλέον μόνο του αλλά η μαμά δεν έχει άλλο φαϊ.
Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν το πατούσαν σήμερα... Ήταν κ αυτό όρθιο μαζί με τα άλλα, αλλά στη μέση και προς τα κάτω της μαμάς, ίσως να μην τη βόλευε η θέση του. Θα το αλλάξω θέση μόλις ξανασηκωθεί. Χρειάζεται να βάλω γάντια χειρουργικά για να μη μείνει η μυρωδιά μου; 
Θα του φτιάξω τώρα πάλι το χυλό για να φάει λίγο στο επόμενο τάισμα αν τυχόν πάλι δε φάει από τη μαμά. Το λυπάμαι το καημένο  :sad:  
Να δώσω κι εγώ γύρω στις 5 μπουκιές;

----------


## jk21

να εχεις καθαρα (πλυμμενα ) και στεγνα χερια.απλα.αναδωσε τροφη ,τοσο ωστε να σταματασει να σου ζηταει .μην το πιεσεις.αν δεις γεματη τη γουσα στο λαιμο και να ζηταει ,δωσε αργοτερα

----------


## PAIANAS

Η μυρωδιά του ανθρώπινου σώματος δεν φαίνεται να επηρεάζει τη συμπεριφορά της ''μάνας'' ..(εξαιρείται η κολώνια η after shave ).
H συγκεκριμένη κρέμα είναι η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη για τάϊσμα νεοσσών ,αν και δεν έχει κρεμώδη υφή .
Προσοχή στο τάϊσμα ώστε να μη γεμίζει τελείως ο πρόλοβος του(ταϊζουμε τόσο ώστε να γεμίσει η φούσκα μέχρι το ήμισυ ) γιατί μπορεί να δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα στο συκώτι του νεοσοού .

----------


## Antigoni87

> H συγκεκριμένη κρέμα είναι η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη για τάϊσμα νεοσσών ,αν και δεν έχει κρεμώδη υφή .
> Προσοχή στο τάϊσμα ώστε να μη γεμίζει τελείως ο πρόλοβος του(ταϊζουμε τόσο ώστε να γεμίσει η φούσκα μέχρι το ήμισυ ) γιατί μπορεί να δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα στο συκώτι του νεοσοού .


Ευχαριστώ Νίκο! Αλλά για ποια κρέμα λες; Αυτή που είπε παραπάνω ο dim74, Kaytee Exact Handfeeding Formula for all Baby Bird;
Διότι δίνω κρόκο αυγού με χλιαρό νερό και λίγο κορν φλάουερ προς το παρόν, δεν έχω άλλη. Ίσα ίσα για να μη μένει νηστικό και να αρχίσει να ταϊζει η μαμά  ::  
Ο Βασίλης θα μου δώσει σε 2-3 μέρες ειδική τροφή ούτως ή άλλως, γι' αυτό είπα να δίνω τον χυλό του αυγού συνοδευτικά με τη μαμά

----------


## demis

και εγω περυσι το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα με τα δικα μου ειχα 3 μικρα και ομως επειδη το ενα ηταν 2 μερες μεγαλυτερο απο το δευτερο και το 3ο ηταν πολυ μικροτερο... ετσι τα συμπληρωνα κι εγω και ταιζα τα δυο αλλα απλα συμπληρωνα γιατι ταιζε και η θυλικα απλα το περισσοτερο το επαιρνε το μεγαλυτερο φετος που εχω 4 αυγα μαλλον θα χρειαστει να τα ταισω ξανα οταν σκασουν τα αυγουλακια και ισως βγαλω το ενα απο τη φωλια και το ταιζω μονο εγω γιατι 4 μικρα μεσα στη φωλια δεν θα χωρανε και ισως πατησουν το μικροτετρο και το ψοφισουν.

----------


## PAIANAS

την Exact της Kaytee εννοώ .Η Kaytee είναι κορυφαία Αμερικανική εταιρία και από πολλούς η συγκεκριμένη κρέμα είναι η καλύτερη στο τάϊσμα νεοσσών .
Βέβαια επειδή προορίζεται κυρίως για μεγάλωμα παπαγάλων (αν και αναφέρει for all birds) ,η υφή της είναι λίγο άγρια οπότε πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες χρήσης που αναγράφονται με λίγο πιο αραιωμένο το χυλό .
Σημαντική παράμετρος -αν το προσπαθήσεις - είναι η σχολαστική καθαριότητα της σύρηγγας μετά από κάθε χρήση .
Αν όμως ταϊζει έστω και περιστασιακά η κανάρα ,δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί η επέμβαση σου είναι καθαρά υποβοηθητική ...

----------


## Antigoni87

Ναι, βοηθητικά το κάνω! Προς το παρόν χυλό με αυγό όποτε χρειάζεται, και μετά το ειδικό προϊόν μόλις έρθει στα χέρια μου, και πάλι αν χρειαστεί. Ευχαριστώ  :winky:

----------


## demis

δεν νομιζω να σου χρειαστει και πολυ απλα θα συμπληρωνεις για λιγο καιρο και οτνα μεγαλωσει λιγο θα ξεθαρευσει και θα μπορει να αρπαζει την ροφη απο τη μαμα..

----------


## Antigoni87

Νομίζω δεν είναι καλά το μικρό  ::  
Είναι άδειος πάλι ο πρόλοβος, κοιμούνται και τα 3, αλλά τα 2 έχουν φαϊ, και αυτό μόνο 1 φορά κατάφερα να το ταϊσω το πρωί. Πήγα τώρα πάλι, σφύριξα για να σηκωθεί, τίποτα. Το άγγιξα, τίποτα, του έβαλα το χυλό στο ράμφος, δεν το άνοιξε... Απλώς δε μου φαίνεται λογικό γιατί είναι νηστικό, δε θα έπρεπε να θέλει φαϊ; Μάλλον είναι αδύναμο. Τα άλλα ξυπνάνε και θέλουν χυλό, αυτό όχι.  :sad:  
Τι να κάνω; Δε μπορώ να το αφήσω έτσι...

----------


## xXx

Ένα πουλί έχασα φέτος έτσι. Αντιγόνη αν μπορείς σήκωσέ την βγάλε τα 2 από μέσα και άστη να το ταΐσει μόνο του μέσα στη φωλιά. Αν και νομίζω ότι με το άγχος δεν βγαίνει κάτι,  ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει. Είναι μίας μόνο ημέρας μόλις.

----------


## Antigoni87

Κατάφερα και τάισα 2-3 φορές σήμερα (ζητάνε κ λιγότερο συχνά φαγητό απ' όσο προχτές, αλλά και δε μ' αφήνει πάντα η Τιάρα). Μάλλον η μαμά ανακάλυψε ότι της αρέσει το μείγμα (ή ότι δε θέλει να ταϊζω κ εγώ τα μωρά) και το έτρωγε πριν φτάσει στο στόμα των μωρών.
Έκοψα ένα καλαμάκι κάθετα για να δημιουργηθεί ένα "αυλάκι" σαν κουταλάκι, γιατί με τη σύριγγα δεν τα κατάφερνα (κάπου το είχα δει κ αυτό με το καλαμάκι αλλά δε θυμάμαι που!) και έτσι μου ήταν πιο εύκολο.
Απλώς μετά παρατήρησα ότι αφού σταματούσα το τάισμα, τους σφύριζε για να ανοίξουν το στόμα, και είτε έπαιρνε το μείγμα και το έτρωγε αυτή, είτε έδινε κ άλλο απ' αυτό που είχε φάει από το "κουταλάκι" μου. Δεν κατάφερα να διακρίνω αν έπαιρνε ή έδινε, δεν άλλαζε κάτι ιδιαίτερο στον πρόλοβο. Θα το παρατηρήσω καλύτερα.  ::  
Πάντως το πιο μικρό κοιμάται χορτάτο τώρα, το τάισα! Πάλι ατάιστο έμενε αλλά τώρα την παλεύει για την ώρα  ::

----------


## jk21

αντε να δουμε τι θα κανει το μικρο μας   ::  

αντιγονη ωρες να τα παραητηρεις νομιζεις οτι η μανα τρωει απο τα μικρα αλλα στην ουσια ταιζει   :winky:   οταν πρωτοπαρατηρησα ταισμα στη ζωη μου ειχα και γω την ιδια απορια ετσι που κανουν οι γονεις την κινηση ταισματος "fullyhappy"

----------


## Antigoni87

Χαχα! Όντως είναι περίεργο!  ::  
Εννοώ και ότι έτρωγε από το κουταλάκι κατευθείαν, έχασκαν τα μικρά αλλά πάνω που πήγαινα στο στόμα τσίμπαγε αυτή το κουταλάκι κι έπρεπε να ξαναγεμίζω. Δεν τα προλάβαινα!
Μάλλον όπως λες τα τάιζε μετά με το μείγμα που μου έκλεβε η πονηρή. Τάιζα εγώ τη μάνα και η μάνα τα μωρά με λίγα λόγια!
Το τι αυγό έβρασα σήμερα... Και το τι ασπράδι έφαγα για να μην πάει χαμένο  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Σήμερα τάισα πάλι το μωρό καμιά 8αριά φορές, περίπου ανά μια ώρα, εκτός από 2 φορές που το τάισε η μαμά. Χάρηκα που το ταϊζει έστω λίγο και εγώ ενισχύω, για να παίρνει και αντισώματα από το σάλιο της. Γενικά είναι λιγότερο απαιτητικό την ώρα του φαγητού, τα παρατάει πιο εύκολα ενώ τα άλλα κάνουν πιο πολλή ώρα σα λυσσασμένα, γι' αυτό και δε θα το έχει σε υπόληψη η Τιάρα  ::  
Ευτυχώς, παρότι επεμβαίνω στο τάισμα δεν τα παρατάει, μάλιστα συχνά στέκεται στο χείλος της φωλιάς όσο ταϊζω και επιβλέπει (δεν βγάζω τη φωλιά από το κλουβί). Είναι υπερβολικά αστεία, σαν επιθεωρητής  :: . Ή τσιμπάει κι αυτή αρκετά από το μείγμα.
Αυτά τα νεότερα!

----------


## xXx

dim74,Antigoni87 και jk21 η κουβέντα σας συνεχίζεται εδώ :
viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2599

----------


## Antigoni87

Τα πάμε καλά με το τάισμα! Το μικρό είναι δυσανάλογα μικρό σε σχέση με τη μιας μόνο μέρας διαφορά από τα αδερφάκια, αλλά είναι μια χαρά, τρώει από μένα κυρίως γιατί η μαμά δεν το βρίσκει ανάμεσα στα δυναμικά άλλα 2, και το απολαμβάνω που έχω αναλάβει κι εγώ τη φροντίδα του!
Ίσως να το καταλάβετε από το βίντεο ότι είμαι άπειρη στο τάισμα, αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι το πουλάκι του δίνει και καταλαβαίνει "fullyhappy" 
Πάντως τελικά δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο, μόνο με δυσκόλευε την 1η-2η μέρα που ήταν ακόμη πιο μικρό το ράμφος. Είναι σχετικά εύκολη και πολύ ευχάριστη διαδικασία!  ::

----------


## xXx

Μπράβο ρε Αντιγόνη είσαι άψογη στις υποχρεώσεις σου   ::

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Αντιγονη !!!!!!!
ΑΞΙΑ!!!!!!ΑΞΙΑ!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Μόνο πάμπερς δεν του αλλάζω, είδες;  ::  
Αν δε με βοηθούσες κι εσύ και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά...
Και ευχαριστώ πολύ γιατί έχω μάθει χάρη σ' εσάς πολλά μοναδικά πράγματα, όπως ας πούμε ότι ένα μωρό καναρίνι μπορεί να τρώει σαν ελέφαντας  :: ...
Σούλα...  ::  Έεεελα εδώ η καλή παραμάνααααα! Έχεις κάνα μωρό να μεγαλώσουμε;;

----------


## douke-soula

μην μου ανχωνεσαι   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
τωρα που πηρες  τον αερα της συριγγας 
κατι θα κανω και για σενα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jk21

....το θεμα να μετονομασθει σε  <<ΠΑΡΕΝΘΕΤΗ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ Νο2 >>  :winky:   "fullyhappy"

----------


## vagelis76

Βρε βρε.....Αντιγόνη ΠΙΝΑΩΩΩ....κάτι για μας????  ::   ::   ::  
Δε ξέρεις πόσο χαίρομαι για σένα και φαντάζομαι τα παιδιά που σου εμπιστεύτηκαν μάνα και μωρά...(jk21 &  xxx-Birdy-75  )κατά κόσμον Δημήτρη και Βασίλη!!!!!
Είσαι από τα άτομα εδώ που έχουν τεράστια εξέλιξη,προσωπικά με έχεις τρομάξει....  ::   ::   ::  
Να ζήσουν,πανέμορφα μωρά και ωραίο βίντεο!!   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

::  Πανέμορφα;; Βαγγέλη μου τι ευγενικός που είσαι! Όλοι οι άλλοι τα λένε άσχημα, είναι κακεντρεχείς! Να που με καταλαβαίνει κάποιος!!  ::  
Αν δεν ήσασταν όλοι εσείς εδώ μέσα, κι αν δεν είχατε τον ωραίο αυτό τρόπο να μαθαίνετε πράγματα στους άλλους και να τους εμψυχώνετε, δε θα είχα μάθει τίποτα  ::  
Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, ειλικρινά με κάνεις πολύ χαρούμενη!

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι...να ξερεις να ξεχωριζεις τις φουσκες απο τις μετοχες <<λαβρακι>>  και προπαντων να μην κουραζεσαι να τις κανεις blue chip .Να γινονται  *ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΑ ΤΟΥς!!!!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά είσαι φοβερή.Μπράβο   ::

----------


## demis

μπραβο σου   ::   τα πας πολυ καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!  "fullyhappy"   ::   ειναι και πολυ γλυκουλια!!! τα δυο ειναι μαυρουλια και το ενα φουλ ροζ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

